# easy tasty roast!! and I hate roast!!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

bought a 5 dollar beef roast at reams to cut up for a new jerky recipe I am trying and didn't want to waste my venison in case its bad...so I had half of the big roast left because it made a lot of jerky, so I said what the heck and decide to cook the rest of the roast...I seasoned it with grill mates montreal steak seasoning and some thyme..than slathered on some A1 sauce and threw her in the oven at 300 degrees for 2 hours or so...it was delicious!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, ingenius, you would do well on a starvation campout.


----------

